# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Granollers

## Pep Maria Magic

Pues eso, me gustaría intentar organizar una quedada de la gente del Maresme y Valles, aunque por supuesto todo el mundo estaría invitado, la fecha sería a mediados de Febrero, el tema Magia en general, tato escna, como cerca, tanto monedas como cartas, tanto palomas como elefantes, tanto manipulación como aparatos, tanto hacer magia. como verla.

En fin dejo una lista abierta:

Pep Maria Magic
Magnano
Montecarlos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Depende de como tenga los exámenes puedo ir, que a la última no pude.

----------


## Magnano

Se intentará

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Gracias a los dos por contestar, no hay nadie del Maresme, valles que le pueda interesar charlar un rato de Magia, por ejplo

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

yo puedo acercarme si el día me va bien, pero como muchos saben es dificil para mi tener fin de semanas libres, así que me mantengo a la espera de que se proponga fecha y a ver...

----------


## Ritxi

Yo no digo nada, por si luego se me complica el tema, pero si me gustaría pasarme

----------


## Némesis

No diré que no, aunque espero poder precisarlo mejor a finales de este mes, con el calendario de febrero en la mano.

Granollers es para mí un lugar de recuerdos fantásticos... ¿Eh, Pep Maria?

----------


## Iban

Te vestirás para ir, ¿no? Que aunque vaya a estar Ming...

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Iban, 

Pondremos etiqueta obligatoria

----------


## Iban

A los de Barcelona, ¿alguien me puede dar pistas sobre qué es esto?

26 Enero Martes
*A.M.I.C.** Una Temporada con Gabi ”El Psicoanálisis de la Magia”*

*¿?¿?¿?*

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

AMIC una asociacion
Gabi un Mago

El resto supongo que una conferencia

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

Gabi, más que un mago se podría decir maestro de magos, domina la cartomagia como pocos y tiene un estudio inmenso sobre la cartomagia impresionante.

----------


## Iban

Si me prece muy bien. Ya suponía que Gabi no era el de los payasos de la tele. :-p

Preguntaba si alguien sabía algo de esta conferencia.

En un ratito borro esto para no ensuciar el hilo de la quedada en Granollers, que he sido un insensato interfiriendo.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Iban, 

Si te lo puedo pedir no borres nada, soy un fánatico de la comunicación y todo es bienbenido

para mas info eviale un mp a Gabi esta esta en el foro

----------


## Iban

> Iban, 
> 
> Si te lo puedo pedir no borres nada, soy un fánatico de la comunicación y todo es bienbenido
> 
> para mas info eviale un mp a Gabi esta esta en el foro


 :001 302: 

Sí, se pasa regularmente por el foro, cada tres años o así. La última vez fue en el 2007, así que supongo que este año toca.

 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Ritxi

Iban, ya me informaré yo mismo!!

----------


## Ming

Y nos informarás, ¿no? &#172;&#172;
Porque si te informas tu pero no informas a los demás...  :117: 

Quiero ir  :Oops: 

(1)

----------


## magomontecarlos

A las "Güenas"

Supongo que la quedada la harás/hareis en fin de semana. 

¿Hay alguna posibilidad que cuando organiceis alguna sea en dia laborable? Se que seriamos menos por los que estudian e incluso los que trabajan, pero entonces si me podría apuntar aunque sean un par de horas antes de irme al curro.

Yo lo suelto y si cuela, cuela xd.

----------


## Ming

Mmm... consideras... viernes tarde como laborable?  :Oops: 

Todo depende de donde sea, claro.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Montecarlos

Se puede organizar una cenilla, un viernes. Los del cole ya no están ni haciendo deberes, lo único que puede coincidir con algún bolo

saludos

----------


## magomontecarlos

Ming se acepta pulpo como animal de compañia... digo Viernes tarde como laborable (termino de trabajar a las 16:00)


Pep se podria considerar lo de la cenilla, aunque sigo prefiriendo en un principio que sea por la mañana o por la tarde como sugiere Ming e incluso  se puede alargar...


Pero vamos que "pa" uno que soy yo, que no pueda ir en finde no se van a jorobar los demás y encima soy miromago xd.


Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

1. Me estas llamando pulpo  :117: 
2. Por una vez que quieres venir a una quedada... tienes preferencia  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

> Pero vamos que "pa" uno que soy yo, que no pueda ir en finde no se van a jorobar los demás y encima soy *miromago* xd.
>  .


 
De MIROMAGO nada de nada, no dejeís que se os escape sin que os haga algo, es un crack!!

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Pues yo tengo un trozo hasta Granollers, pero como que me apuntaría lo más seguro jejeje

Saludos.

----------


## Magnano

Por mi vale

----------


## magomontecarlos

Ming.

1. Dios me libre de llamarte pulpo, eso tendría que comprobarlo in situ en todo caso.

2. No es que no quiera ir a ninguna, sino que en findes pues tengo otros deberes (eso si, si puedo me escapo de vez en cuando a ver algo de magia)


A Ritxi ni caso que me parece que cuando ha escrito el post aun no se había tomado la medicación.


Pep ves poniendo fecha fija para ir mentalizandome.


P.D: Donde leches están los emoticonos, solo veo los iconos de mensaje y para añadir a las frases no los localizo.

----------


## Ritxi

> A Ritxi ni caso que me parece que cuando ha escrito el post aun no se había tomado la medicación.


Eso era un secreto entre los dos  :Slap: 





> P.D: Donde leches están los emoticonos, solo veo los iconos de mensaje y para añadir a las frases no los localizo.


Tio, a la derecha!!!! Eso si solo se ven al escribir un mensaje  :Rules:

----------


## Iban

"Ir a Avanzado", y desde ahí los tienes a tropillones.

Los emoticones, me refiero.

----------


## angelilliks

> A los de Barcelona, ¿alguien me puede dar pistas sobre qué es esto?
> 
> 26 Enero Martes
> *A.M.I.C.** Una Temporada con Gabi ”El Psicoanálisis de la Magia”*
> 
> *¿?¿?¿?*


Segú me ha dicho es una charla/conferencia sobre cómo tratar un juego para mejorarlo y tal. Una de las cosas que distinguen a Gabi es que le enseñas un juego y al día siguiente parece otro completamente distinto.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Bueno propongo el dia 5 de Febrero a las 5 de la tarde; Neceitaría confirmación de quien viene y un movil de contacto (esto último madar por mp), Medio de transporte a utilzar, quien lleve coche saber si la cosa se alarga si podemos acompañar a otros, Inicio la Lista

Yo

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

yo me animo, pero no tengo medio de transporte propio

----------


## magomontecarlos

> Yo


Y yo (si no surge ningún contratiempo)

----------


## Dieani

> yo me animo, pero no tengo medio de transporte propio


Yo puedo quedar con alguien en un sitio y que se venga conmigo.

Saludos

¿Al final para cuando es el encuentro?

----------


## MagNity

el 5 de febrero es viernes :Confused:  porque yo trabajo, con lo que hasta las 20:00 no salgo...

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo no podré  :O10:

----------


## tarodin

Bueno...

ahora mismo iba a preguntar si habían magos por granollers jejejejej

yo no soy mago todavía y estaba con la duda si preguntar abiertamente para quedar con alguno de vosotros donde fuera, pagaros una birra y apuñalaros con las dudas que tengo jejejejeje

no sé si eso sería posible ni si sería bienvenido en una reunión de tanta categoria y siendo tan nuevo aquí.

Por supuesto entenderé que no encaje ahí así que no tengais reservas en decirme que no... soy una persona comprensiva y tolerante y prefiero eso a pasar una velada tensa  :Smile1: 

Ya me diréis, yo vivo en canovelles city, al lado de granollers!

----------


## Ritxi

> no sé si eso sería posible ni si sería bienvenido en una reunión de *tanta categoria*


¿Tanta categoría?  Pero tu has visto que personajillos hay por aqui  :Na:

----------


## Ming

> ¿Tanta categoría? Pero tu has visto que personajillos hay por aqui


Empezando por Ritxi, por supuesto.
 :O21:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Tarodin,

Por supuesto seras bienvenido

Saludos

----------


## tarodin

jejejeje gracias!!! pues allí nos vemos

1abrazoooo

----------


## MagNity

si llegais a cenar me apunto, pero eso si, quiero fiestaaa magicaaaaaaaa!!!! 
Pep Maria si me puedes traer lo que hablamos me harás un favor!!! xD

----------


## Ming

Bueno... yo estoy como Dani... sin transporte para volver, para ir pues ya habrán trenes, pero para volver...
¿Alguien se apunta a quedarse hasta el día siguiente, hasta que vuelvan a funcionar los trenes?  :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

Yo estoy en economía de guerra.
La verdad, no creo que pueda venir.

Sorry.

----------


## MagNity

Ming y Dani, si voy y no os importa hacer la cena y el post, yo podria mirar de comerme el marron y llevaros.

----------


## Magnano

Si te comes el marrón no quiero, solo si es rojo  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Yo voy.

Y Xavi también creo que se viene  :Smile1: 


Némesis, no te busques excusas baratas. 
... Pero... al SIS vendr&#224;s, ¿no? :(

----------


## Dieani

Al final que dia es? Como dije anteriormente yo puedo llevar a uno/a en el coche ya que no dispongo de mas sitio pero algo es algo. Asi que lo llevaria y traeria. Yo volvere cuando acabe todo hasta el final vamos.

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

hablan del viernes 5 de febrero

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Ming

Quien es xavi?

----------


## Ming

Jajajaj, en algunos foros se llama XaviCat.
Le da principalmente a la cartomagia... va a las clases de Amilkar... es de Sant Lloren&#231; Savall y... no sé que más decir  :Oops: 
&#201;s Xavi  :Neutral: 

Puede venir, ¿no?
Me ha mandado un privado por otro foro para preguntarme si podría venir  :Oops: 
Le he dicho que lo comentase por aquí, que yo no lo organizaba, que el que lo organizaba es Pep Maria, pero bueno... no he podido evitarlo y lo he tenido que decir  :Oops:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Ming

Ya sabes que cuantos mas seamos mas reiremos

Saludos

----------


## XaviCat

Hola a todos,

Bueno, veo que llego tarde a hacer mi petición porque ya se me ha adelantado
Ming, jejejeje pero tengo gran interes en poder quedar von vosotros, de momento
para aprender y en el futuro poder aportar cosas.

La verdad es que hace tiempo que estoy dado de alta en este foro pero no soy
de los que mas participa, solo hay que ver el numero de mensajes.

Es lo malo de tener poco tiempo y estar dado de alta en varios foros. Alguno se
queda fuera. 

Un Saludo. XaviCat

----------


## Magnano

Vente y conocenos, quizas cambias la preferencia con los foros  :Wink1:

----------


## tarodin

jejejeje

yo espero aprender también alguna cosilla... pq aportar... poca cosa creo yo :P

----------


## Ming

Dani (Tarodin), seguro que aprotas mucho  :Wink1:  Pero no vengas preocupado por eso, ven a disfrutar  :Wink1: 

Dani (dcmoreno/Magnano), cualquiera diría que no te llevas comisión por usuario que entre y comente en el foro  :O11: 

Xavi (XaviCat)... no me he podido estar, tenía que decirlo  :Oops:

----------


## Magnano

es que la cobro, el como es otra cosa

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Propongo quedar a las 5h en la estación de Renfe

Saludos

----------


## tarodin

se ha acordado ya algun día?

----------


## XaviCat

Hola a todos,

Pep Maria .... a mi me parece bien.

Tarodin ... Es este viernes dia 5 de Febrero a las ... lee mas arriba.

Un Saludo. XaviCat

----------


## tarodin

omg!!!!!

pensé que sería cena y tal  jejejeje ya estaba ahorrando un poco de pasta que no tengo un chavo xD

pero guay, día 5 a las 5 de la tarde!

yeah yeah!

----------


## Dieani

Buenos días.

A ver si me podéis decir exactamente una calle para llegar con gps porque ni idea de Granollers.

Saludos.

----------


## magomontecarlos

> omg!!!!!
> 
> pensé que sería cena y tal  jejejeje ya estaba ahorrando un poco de pasta que no tengo un chavo xD


Pues sigue ahorrando por si algunos deciden quedarse a cenar. Un servidor no creo que se quede hasta muy tarde, pero por algo se empieza.

Sigo avisando, iré sobre todo a conoceros y de paso haré de miromago. No soy muy ducho a hacer juegos de magia a otros magos* y tampoco hago cartomagia, ni micromagia, ni mentalismo...



*Como seguro alguno responderá que no es mago aun, que cambie la palabra por la que mas le guste xd.


Un saludo.

----------


## MagNity

de hecho algunos vendremos directamente a cenar,...xD así que ya podeis darle marcha al cuerpo

----------


## XaviCat

Tarodin,

Yo me llevaria pasta para la cena, los cubatas y por si acaso para el desayuno, jejeje.

Un saludo. XaviCat

----------


## XaviCat

Dieani,

A mi en mi gps me sale la estacion, pero es passeig sant cristofol colom esquina avinguda sant esteve.

Un saludo. XaviCat

----------


## Magnano

lo siento pero no podré ir, a la próxima voy

----------


## MagNity

enga Dani, una que voy en mucho tiempo y te largas,... que pasa, que ya no quieres que vaya!!! :Confused:

----------


## Magnano

No es eso, son cosas de entreno, que he de asistir por unos compañeros, que tienen examen y he de estar presente

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Agradecería a los que vendréis me mandarais el móvil, la cartera y el reloj por mp, bueno con el número de móvil es suficiente

----------


## MagNity

Dani, yo tengo partido de futbol sala y no voy a ir... antes será la magia...xD

----------


## Magnano

pero cada cuanto tienes partido??

----------


## MagNity

en teoria una vez por semana, pero acabo jugando solo 1 vez al mes y eso con suerte, porque el año pasado estuve 6 meses sin poder jugar por culpa de una lesión...xD

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hay que darle mas al proevolution, que es mas seguro

----------


## Dieani

> Dieani,
> 
> A mi en mi gps me sale la estacion, pero es passeig sant cristofol colom esquina avinguda sant esteve.
> 
> Un saludo. XaviCat


Muchas gracias.  :Smile1:

----------


## tarodin

entonces... alguien sabe la hora y el sitio?

----------


## MagNity

yo saldre de BCN a las 21:00 con Dante (es que él no puede salir antes), calculo que llegaré hacia las 22:00 o antes. Ya me pondré en contacto con Pep Maria.

----------


## XaviCat

Tarodin,


A las 5 de la tarde en la estacion de renfe de granollers.


Un Saludo. XaviCat

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

A la zona que vamos a estar se puede aparcar bien? Hay parking?

Gracias y saludos magicos

----------


## carmen

No lo sabia: hay magos de Canovelles y la Roca que cerquita...
Si no fuera porque tengo que ir a buscar a la Bego a Terrassa y cargar el coche para mañana por la mañana, iria a la quedada.
 La Renfe esta justo donde hay rotonda con una fuente, hay veces que hecha agua y otras no.Dieani, si que hay aparcamientos,  al lado de  la estación hay una calle que se llama Llevant y puedes aparcar en toda esa calle. No hay que pagar.

----------


## Dieani

> No lo sabia: hay magos de Canovelles y la Roca que cerquita...
> Si no fuera porque tengo que ir a buscar a la Bego a Terrassa y cargar el coche para mañana por la mañana, iria a la quedada.
>  La Renfe esta justo donde hay rotonda con una fuente, hay veces que hecha agua y otras no.Dieani, si que hay aparcamientos,  al lado de  la estación hay una calle que se llama Llevant y puedes aparcar en toda esa calle. No hay que pagar.


Muchas gracias!
 :Wink1:

----------


## XaviCat

Buenos dias,

Quisiera agradecer a todos y cada uno de los allí presentes, la velada mágica
que viví ayer. Quizás para los mas asiduos fué más de lo mismo, pero para mi,
como primerizo, fué inolvidable.

Prometo para futuras, que no próximas, quedadas ser algo participativo.

Un placer haberos conocido y hasta la próxima.

Un saludo. XaviCat

----------


## tarodin

> Buenos dias,
> 
> Quisiera agradecer a todos y cada uno de los allí presentes, la velada mágica
> que viví ayer.


lo mismo digo!!! a la próxima a ver si os hago algo :P
y jejejeje...la mesa del tarot acabó de darle el toque esotérico al bar xD
sois una pasada 

un abrazo!!!

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Yo lo pasé fatal, sois muy mala gente y vaya mierda de magia......









 :302: 

Como siempre un gran placer de verdad. Con ganas de otra ya mismo jejeje

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Ming

Gracias a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

gracias a todos por venir, hasta la proxima

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, la verdad es que estuvo muy bien (almenos a partir de las 9:30PM...xD). Eso si, acabo en la intimidad de un pub con unos aires agresivos en el ambiente, jajajajaa.
Bueno, hasta la próxima!!!!

----------


## magomontecarlos

Siento mi corta estancia, sé que algunos se quedaron con más ganas de mí (pfffffffffff) pero iba de paquete en el coche.

Un saludo.

----------

